# Replacement line?



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

I got my kit used so it didn't have the hose. I bought some clear tubing at home Depot but found a crack in it the other day. I can't tell if the crack was from heat, rubbing, or too much pressure. What hose should I use to replace the cracked one? Really don't wanna spend $20+ on some tubing... 

Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

RadRacer513 said:


> I got my kit used so it didn't have the hose. I bought some clear tubing at home Depot but found a crack in it the other day. I can't tell if the crack was from heat, rubbing, or too much pressure. What hose should I use to replace the cracked one? Really don't wanna spend $20+ on some tubing...
> 
> Sent from my Xperia X10 using Tapatalk 2


Spend the $20 you'll be glad you did


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

I ended up ordering some nylon tubing from McMaster-Carr. Not only was it cheaper, but it's also rated to higher psi and temperature than the other stuff :thumbup:


----------

